# Cheese of the month club?



## Chile Chef (Oct 16, 2009)

First of all let me say, I'm sorry if I have this in the wrong sub forum and some one can move it to the proper sub-forum.

But what's the best cheese of the month club to join?

I want to try lot's of cheese around the world from mild to stinky.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

Many, many years ago before one could find the terrific assortments of cheese now available in mainstream supermarkets, I belonged to one of those "cheese of the month" clubs.  What a waste!!  Overpriced cheeses + outrageous shipping costs because of the perishability.  If I were you I'd make my own "cheese of the month" club & save a lot of $$$$$.  Start by cruising the markets in your area to see what cheeses are locally available & then go home & read up on them.  Once a month, splurge on one that sounds interesting to you & keep notes on which ones you like.  Simple as that.  And you have the internet to help with your research, unlike "way back when" where we had to use books.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Start by cruising the markets in your area to see what cheeses are locally available & then go home & read up on them.  Simple as that.


Depending on your location simple as that just may mean simple as going to the moon. If I were to go to my local markets I would find run of the mill swiss, cheddar, blue, and other usual not out of the ordinary cheeses. Nothing that most people are not already familiar with or exciting or anything that would need to be researched. The closest place for me to find decent cheese is a half hour away and that place is relatively new. Short of that I would have to drive to Boston an hour away and that is not taking traffic and parking into consideration. And I am lucky that I live relatively close to Boston so that I can go in there for cheese if I really want. Others may not live that close to someplace that has any sort of variety. 

I agree that those xxx of the month clubs are usually way overpriced and the items you get are usually not that great (they beer of the month club my office got me last year was some of the worst beer I ever had), but for some people it may just be the only option to experience new types of cheeses.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Breezy. If you live in a decent sized town, I'm sure you could find a local market with great cheese. We have one here, tiny neighborhood store that has the best selection of cheese in the state. One can even sample the cheese before they buy it. Warning, though, good cheese can be expensive and since you are on a food budget, you might want to think this through. The advantage of a local market with a good cheese selection is that one can usually get smaller amounts of cheese, like a 1/4 lb instead of having to spend $20 just to try a cheese.
BTW, I hear there's some good canned cheese from Turkey...


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> If you live in a decent sized town, I'm sure you could find a local market with great cheese.


Size of the town really has nothing to do with it. I grew up in the largest town in the country and when I lived there you could not find a local market with great cheese.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay - if it's a situation where there's absolutely no source you can visit once a month for a good cheese fix, I still say avoid a "cheese of the month" club & simply visit one of the many online cheese purveyors.  You'll still have to pay shipping, but the selection & quality of the cheese will be much better.  There are too many good ones for me to list, but "Murray's" in NY is famous for their cheese, & "igourmet" also has interesting selections.  I've sent a number of their cheeses as gifts & have gotten fabulous feedback.  It's just a matter of research.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Okay - if it's a situation where there's absolutely no source you can visit once a month for a good cheese fix, I still say avoid a "cheese of the month" club & simply visit one of the many online cheese purveyors.  You'll still have to pay shipping, but the selection & quality of the cheese will be much better.  There are too many good ones for me to list, but "Murray's" in NY is famous for their cheese, & "igourmet" also has interesting selections.  I've sent a number of their cheeses as gifts & have gotten fabulous feedback.  It's just a matter of research.


Excellent suggestion. You will find much better quality doing the work yourself instead of relying on a club. the club idea is great, but the execution is usually poor.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Breezy.  Even in Richmond there are at least a half dozen specialty stores with a good variety, and good prices, of cheese.  Often here they are attached to wine outlets.  Also we have a couple of upscale supermarkets which carry a fair amount of specialty cheese.  Another advantage is that most of them will cut you a small sample in the store.  The problem with anything of the month clubs, aside from being overpriced, is that you are forced to take what is offerred.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 16, 2009)

Gourmet Food Gift Baskets, Cakes, California Wines â€“ Dean & DeLuca Is a good online place that I have used. Good quality food.
Locally there are wine shops/stores that have cheeses and things to pair with wines. You don't have to buy the wine but, just the cheese if you want. 
Also here there are ABC liquor stores that have a nice selection of cheeses. 
The only "of the month" product I have liked is Wine of the Month. 2 bottles avg. about $24.00 with S&H. California wines not international.

This is assuming that there is no "upscale" markets where you are. There were several in Texas when I lived there that were excellent in the cheese dept.


----------



## Alix (Oct 16, 2009)

I've found that a little legwork goes a long way. Go to your "Little Italy" and other ethnic sections of town. Find a mom and pop type store and you will likely find some amazing stuff. Wander around in person instead of via the internet. There are things in your own hometown you will never find on the internet.


----------



## apple*tart (Oct 16, 2009)

You're in michigan, right? Meijer has a decent selection of quality cheeses.  It's not with the kraft blocks of cheese by packages of shredded cheese and whathaveyou.  It's usually nearer to the produce section, in an open cooler.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually, the original poster is located in Florida according to the location listed in his profile.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd skip the exploding Turkish varieties.....

Our local Whole Foods has a stunning cheese counter. They won't 
let me walk by any more because I drool too much.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 16, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Actually, the original poster is located in Florida according to the location listed in his profile.



He's in the Detroit area.  He wants to MOVE to Florida.  He's on a $50 budget so he can afford to go, and now talking about joining a cheese of the month club.  

There goes the budget, Derek!  If really want to move, you'll have to forego the C-O-T-M-Club.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the correction.  It's hard to keep up with him without a scorecard - lol!  Situation seems to change with every new thread.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 16, 2009)

You probably won't find good or unusual cheeses in a regular supermarket.

But I bet if you looked around you'll find some in a Whole Foods or other "natural" foods store, at some Trader Joes,  at higher end liquor stores, at gourmet-type stores, in ethnic markets, etc.

And I agree -- no canned cheese!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

Please Jennyema - don't generalize. It definitely depends on the supermarket. Around here, Giant, Martin's, Wegman's & Harris Teeter - all regular supermarkets - carry an amazing assortment of cheeses. Including a LOT of goat & sheep's milk cheeses. Wegman's in particular has an entire refrigerated case dedicated to delicate soft European cheeses. And our local Harris Teeter carries a vast array of sheep cheeses like Kasseri & other favorites of mine. 

One just has to take the time to visit various supermarkets in their area. Sure, you might have to drive 30-60 minutes. But if you're only looking to do this once a month, it's not such a big deal.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 16, 2009)

I live close to a decent size city but good cheese is one or two nothches above Kraft. Local wine store, what is that? At least we have drive thru daiquiri stores. 

I am currenty on a project close to Memphis, TN. Most grocery stores have a good selection of cheese. I have not looked for a cheese store yet but I am sure that they have one. 

Anyway another vote for no imported canned cheese.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

The store where I mentioned has a great cheese selection is very small, and they cater to either home bound folks in the neighborhood, they deliver, and accept charges, and the other end, special orders, great meat, fresh fish on Fridays, etc.  It is a family run business, not a chain.
One could also look up a cheese supplier/importer and ask if there are local stores that stock their cheeses.


----------



## Chile Chef (Oct 16, 2009)

GB said:


> Depending on your location simple as that just may mean simple as going to the moon. If I were to go to my local markets I would find run of the mill swiss, cheddar, blue, and other usual not out of the ordinary cheeses. Nothing that most people are not already familiar with or exciting or anything that would need to be researched. The closest place for me to find decent cheese is a half hour away and that place is relatively new. Short of that I would have to drive to Boston an hour away and that is not taking traffic and parking into consideration. And I am lucky that I live relatively close to Boston so that I can go in there for cheese if I really want. Others may not live that close to someplace that has any sort of variety.
> 
> I agree that those xxx of the month clubs are usually way overpriced and the items you get are usually not that great (they beer of the month club my office got me last year was some of the worst beer I ever had), but for some people it may just be the only option to experience new types of cheeses.


Thanks Wayogal, GB but the reason I'm asking this now is because it took me a year to find white chedder cheese for a recipe. And the town I livwe in basicually has the basics for cheese unless you go threw a wholesaler where you have to buy bulk. I really don't want to buy bulk.


By the way thank you again for the links everyone.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

white cheddar can be found at Wal-Mart, not hard to find. Cabot's
Ask the wholesaler who they supply... that will lead you to a store.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> white cheddar can be found at Wal-Mart, not hard to find.


This can be different from store to store. Not every store carries the same things. I do not even know of a Wal-Mart anywhere near me that carried cheese.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

traverse city cheese stores - Google Maps


----------



## apple*tart (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't you have a Meijer nearby? They carry both their own (organic) brand of white cheddar, which is so-so in my opinion, and at least one other - I think it's a canadian brand, black diamond maybe? But remember, it won't be with the other cheeses and dairy stuff where you'd find Kraft cheese or pre-shredded cheese.  It's in a different part of the store.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

So now I'm confused. You want to join a "cheese of the month" club because you couldn't find white cheddar for a recipe? Didn't you say in your original post it was because you wanted to explore all the cheeses from stinky on down, etc.? What does one have to do with the other?  And I don't care where you live - any mainstream supermarket carries blocks of white cheddar, & that includes discount supermarkets like Walmart & Target.

Sorry, but I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this thread, like others of a similar nature from the same poster.  I'm guessing it's time for me to hit the "ignore" feature for Chile Chef.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

Meijer: Store Locator


----------



## apple*tart (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think so; I think he was using that to illustrate the difficulty he's had finding good cheeses.  I responded to it to illustrate that a regional grocery chain we have here in Michigan would have had what he was looking for, as they have a pretty good selection of finer cheeses.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

yep, not hard to find, IF one wants to look.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> So now I'm confused. You want to join a "cheese of the month" club because you couldn't find white cheddar for a recipe? Didn't you say in your original post it was because you wanted to explore all the cheeses from stinky on down, etc.? What does one have to do with the other?  And I don't care where you live - any mainstream supermarket carries blocks of white cheddar, & that includes discount supermarkets like Walmart & Target.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this thread, like others of a similar nature from the same poster.  I'm guessing it's time for me to hit the "ignore" feature for Chile Chef.


He was not saying one had to do with the other.

Issue 1: He wants to experience new cheeses.

Issue 2: He had tried to find white cheddar in the past and had lots of trouble even locating that so finding more specialty cheeses will most likely be even more difficult.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not generalizing, Breezy.

I've shopped cheese departments in large supermarkets all over the country and with the exception of Wegman's, I haven't found them to carry much good or interesting cheese.

Sure they have a large selection of non-Kraft cheeses -- my local Stop and Shop carries 50 different kinds at least -- but I do not consider them fine cheeses (with the exception of Vermont Butter and Cheese products).

Also, I can't remember _not_ seeing white cheddar in any supermarket.  Even Kraft makes it.


----------



## Chile Chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> The store where I mentioned has a great cheese selection is very small, and they cater to either home bound folks in the neighborhood, they deliver, and accept charges, and the other end, special orders, great meat, fresh fish on Fridays, etc. It is a family run business, not a chain.
> One could also look up a cheese supplier/importer and ask if there are local stores that stock their cheeses.


Thank you Wyogal, By the way the white chedder remark.


I don't know why it took a year to find it, but I did. I mean the aged white chedder stuff. Again thank you for the help.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know whether or not igourmet.com has a cheese "club," perse, but they do sell a large amount of a wide variety of excellent cheeses from around the world.  

I have used them to send lots of gifts at holiday time, and have always been very happy with the results.


----------



## Chile Chef (Oct 17, 2009)

GB said:


> He was not saying one had to do with the other.
> 
> Issue 1: He wants to experience new cheeses.
> 
> Issue 2: He had tried to find white cheddar in the past and had lots of trouble even locating that so finding more specialty cheeses will most likely be even more difficult.


You took the words right out of my mouth GB.

Like a few people said go to wall marts and buy it there, If it were that easy I would have. At the time I was looking for it wall marts didn't have anything but a milk isle. I'd though I would come on here and ask about cheese and places to buy them. 


Like I said thanks again everyone who actually helped.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 18, 2009)

This doesn't help you much unless you visit new york city, but  i remember a few months ago, on the food network, someone visited the " cheese cave" at Murray's, in NYC.  I went to their site, and you can actually get a private cheese tour and tasting of their cheese cave.  They also offer cheese classes and other lectures as well.  Definitely taking it to the next level.  I included a link on the cheese cave.

Cheese classes and cheese events in NYC

They also have cheese of the month clubs and an online store as well, but pricey.


----------

